# Palomino's Training Journal-Announcement



## Palomino (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello from Texas. I know there are quite a few other members in the state! I've been browsing this site for a few years and finally joined. 

@Baymule, here you go!
This journal will be for my miniature horses and their training. I'll update it as we progress. Not too much going on now, as shows don't start again for a few months, but I will put "a few" pictures from previous years in another post since I think lots and lots pictures are wanted on this site!


----------



## Palomino (Dec 21, 2020)

Apologies in advance for the picture quality, pictures are hard to get, so these came from videos.
First is a classic driving gelding 







Next is my pinto country gelding



And Finally, a mare in very early training, who will be a single horse.


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 21, 2020)

You have really nice looking minis. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Palomino (Dec 21, 2020)

Two more pictures of the geldings


----------



## Palomino (Dec 21, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> You have really nice looking minis. Welcome to the forum!


Thank you!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2020)

Yay! You started a journal! Your minis are so pretty, excellent conformation, obviously high quality animals.

Hey @Mini Horses have you seen this?


----------



## Palomino (Dec 21, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Yay! You started a journal! Your minis are so pretty, excellent conformation, obviously high quality animals.


Thank you! I've been fortunate to acquire some special horses without having to spend a small fortune to buy them! Mostly it is because they are very high spirited and a lot of people prefer horses who are easier to handle.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 21, 2020)

This is what my geldings love best!


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 21, 2020)

Wow! Those are some huge jumps! And they're clearing them with room to spare! 😍
Those are some spectacular little horses. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 21, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Wow! Those are some huge jumps! And they're clearing them with room to spare! 😍
> Those are some spectacular little horses. Thanks for sharing the pics.


Yes, they gave those jumps lots of air! That's because the jumps are only 38" high and they've both cleared 47" at home. So these jumps were just playthings to them. The official world record is 46", and next year we are going to attempt to officially set a new record at 50".
The paint is 34" tall and the solid gelding is 32".
And thank you! I don't think anyone has ever called them spectacular! Not too long ago, I don't think that would have been possible. The paint was moved around a few times before I got him and the other is just plain crazy, lol, but I love them both and they try so hard for me.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 22, 2020)

You take the horses nobody wants and they bloom like a field of roses under your loving care!


----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You take the horses nobody wants and they bloom like a field of roses under your loving care!


That is so sweet of you to say. They did look a lot different when I got them! They are like little Arabians, but even more high strung, so I try to treat them like Arabians, who have to be asked, not pushed. I like to train my own horses, but I did work for an excellent trainer last year and she helped me a lot with advanced driving.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2020)

This is the highest jump that I have a picture of. The top of the green bag is 45".


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 22, 2020)

Impressive  to say the least...beautiful  animals


----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Impressive  to say the least...beautiful  animals


Thank you! You have had some very special animals too.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 22, 2020)

Miss @Palomino,

Welcome to BYH!  You have some beautiful animals!  By the sound of it, you have done a remarkable job getting the high spirited horses to do that well.  I hope you can set a new world record!

There are many people on the forum who love horses.  The one that comes to my mind most prominently is Miss @thistlebloom.  She has a horse that she dearly loves, and often goes on rides in the beautiful Idaho mountains.  Also, Miss @Mini Horses is (or was?) involved in mini horses, so you and she will also have a good bit in common.  There is also Miss @Hudson and me, who resides in Australia and who owns a horse that she is crazy about.  So I think you should fit right in and feel welcome!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2020)

Today's project. I'm pretty sure this is what you call a flying horse. The box is a little more than 3' long and 2' long. The total length of his jump was over 6' though.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2020)

Thank you! They just take a little more patience and understanding to guide their energy in the right direction.


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 22, 2020)

Love it! Look at that tuck!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 22, 2020)

Palomino said:


> View attachment 79719
> Today's project. I'm pretty sure this is what you call a flying horse. The box is a little more than 3' long and 2' long. The total length of his jump was over 6' though.


He has WINGS!


----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Love it! Look at that tuck!


He has always had that form! My other horses had to learn it, but he's a born jumper. Because of that, and his smaller size, he will be the one attempting the world records.



Baymule said:


> He has WINGS!


I'm starting to think Pegasus is in his pedigree!!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 22, 2020)

Very nice.  I belonged to a 4-H club as a kid that were all english riders and several did some jumping.  I rode western.... but I admire jumpers and your minis seem to really love it.  Great that you can direct their energy into something that  they seem to enjoy doing.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Very nice.  I belonged to a 4-H club as a kid that were all english riders and several did some jumping.  I rode western.... but I admire jumpers and your minis seem to really love it.  Great that you can direct their energy into something that  they seem to enjoy doing.


How nice! I've always loved watching full size jumpers, but these minis are a little safer for me 😅.
Oh Yes, Jumping is definitely something they have to love to succeed at shows. There really is no way to push them that high if they don't want to. I've found that on average, geldings and stallions have the best minds for it. With a few exceptions, mares just don't care for it. There are many who will do Hunter, but relatively few go on to excel at jumper. I've only worked with one mare who has the same competitive mind for jumping as my geldings and is never moody. She is extremely special to me because of that.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 22, 2020)

Mares are smart.... they figure they don't have to "prove anything" by jumping higher.....    Silly boys always trying to outdo......
Seriously, the most successful were the geldings and stallions (if they kept their mind on the job), in the full sized hunter jumper competitions.  I never got into it too much, but still love to watch it.  Especially like the cross country courses.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Mares are smart.... they figure they don't have to "prove anything" by jumping higher.....    Silly boys always trying to outdo......
> Seriously, the most successful were the geldings and stallions (if they kept their mind on the job), in the full sized hunter jumper competitions.  I never got into it too much, but still love to watch it.  Especially like the cross country courses.


That is so true! Most of the mares I worked with were "underachievers." Great for driving, good for Hunter, iffy for obstacle, but jumper was a no. Then I've seen a World Champion mare decide to wreck the Hunter course after winning a few days earlier. I must say I was happy to see that because she had beaten us before, but in that class, we placed 3rd.

My little gelding is a complete show off! Still thinks he's a stallion, so sometimes he decides not to focus, especially in driving, but jumps are a magnet. He thinks I slow him down too much and would gladly run the course without me. The other just wants to please me and likes to work.

I wish the mini classes had more obstacles like those in the full size Hunter classes. They are supposed to, but they are usually the same jumps used for jumper. In-hand obstacle has more challenges like those found in cross country.


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a lot of respect for your training. 
Do you do competitive driving through an obstacle course like this?
(internet image)


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I have a lot of respect for your training.
> Do you do competitive driving through an obstacle course like this?
> (internet image)
> View attachment 79739


Thanks! It can be a challenge sometimes!

No, that is CDE driving. It is the driving version of 3 day eventing. First event is driving dressage, then trail driving through woods, streams, bridges, etc. and finally, a timed pattern of cones or obstacles in an arena. The timed obstacle is the event in the picture.
I've looked into it, but you need a special cart and harness for it and it can quickly become expensive. Usually people either do CDE or sanctioned shows because of the cost. CDE is a very popular competition around the country though. One day I might try it!


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

This is my stallion, no professional pictures for him yet, but he is started and will eventually show in driving, jumping, hunter and obstacle.


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 23, 2020)

Palomino said:


> View attachment 79740
> This is my stallion, no professional pictures for him yet, but he is started and will eventually show in driving, jumping, hunter and obstacle.


He is stunning. I ride dressage with my cob.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> He is stunning. I ride dressage with my cob.


Thank you! I love dressage. What level do you ride at?

The stallion is actually going to be starting in-hand dressage soon. We don't have classes here, but in Europe and Australia, they have several division at their shows for long line dressage with the minis. It is very impressive. I don't think we'll be up to their level anytime soon though!


----------



## ButtonHerder (Dec 23, 2020)

They are gorgeous! I have 2 mini mares that I adore, though they are not as showy a type of yours.


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 23, 2020)

Palomino said:


> Thank you! I love dressage. What level do you ride at?
> 
> The stallion is actually going to be starting in-hand dressage soon. We don't have classes here, but in Europe and Australia, they have several division at their shows for long line dressage with the minis. It is very impressive. I don't think we'll be up to their level anytime soon though!


Oh only prelim atm. I am looking for a bigger horse which can take me further. Funny that u mention AU as I’m in NSW


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> Oh only prelim atm. I am looking for a bigger horse which can take me further. Funny that u mention AU as I’m in NSW


That sounds wonderful! Good luck in your search! Dressage is such a demanding discipline, it really takes a special horse and rider to work as a team, but the results are worth all the time it requires!
And Yes, I actually buy my show halters from a lady in Queensland.



ButtonHerder said:


> They are gorgeous! I have 2 mini mares that I adore, though they are not as showy a type of yours.


Thank you! Minis are great little horses. I can assure you that mine do not look at all showy right now in their winter woolies! They look more like stuffed animals.


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 23, 2020)

Palomino said:


> That sounds wonderful! Good luck in your search! Dressage is such a demanding discipline, it really takes a special horse and rider to work as a team, but the results are worth all the time it requires!
> And Yes, I actually buy my show halters from a lady in Queensland.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Minis are great little horses. I can assure you that mine do not look at all showy right now in their winter woolies! They look more like stuffed animals.


If I had any pictures of me riding which didn’t have my face in it I would put them up. Maybe on my mum’s phone, I will check


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 23, 2020)

This is me on my horse at a show the weekend before last.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> This is me on my horse at a show the weekend before last.
> View attachment 79745


What a beautiful horse! The symmetrical white socks are so striking. I also love that you are showing outdoors! Wish I could take my minis over that course in the background!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 23, 2020)

ROAD TRIP ????? Yeah, in your dreams...... but it is nice to see that there are still some things in life that are happening somewhat normal.


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 23, 2020)

Palomino said:


> What a beautiful horse! The symmetrical white socks are so striking. I also love that you are showing outdoors! Wish I could take my minis over that course in the background!


Yeah. I have never shown indoors lol. The course in the background is pretty big. I used to jump so I would know lol.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> Yeah. I have never shown indoors lol. The course in the background is pretty big. I used to jump so I would know lol.


I have never shown outdoors! Lol A lot of people here think it would be hard to show on grass, but it just requires a little more training. The course looks big! I wish our Hunter courses were like it. That would be fun.


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 23, 2020)

Palomino said:


> I have never shown outdoors! Lol A lot of people here think it would be hard to show on grass, but it just requires a little more training. The course looks big! I wish our Hunter courses were like it. That would be fun.


Haha yeah nah I’m terrified of jumping. I used to shake before it was my turn in the course


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> Haha yeah nah I’m terrified of jumping. I used to shake before it was my turn in the course


I am the same way before each round!! Only I just get way too nervous about having a clean round. I've always loved watching full size jumpers, but the higher they go, the better chance you have of really getting hurt. With the minis my horses can fly, but I stay on the ground the whole time. Means a lot of running, but it is very fun!


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 23, 2020)

Palomino said:


> I am the same way before each round!! Only I just get way too nervous about having a clean round. I've always loved watching full size jumpers, but the higher they go, the better chance you have of really getting hurt. With the minis my horses can fly, but I stay on the ground the whole time. Means a lot of running, but it is very fun!


Haha yeah totally


----------



## ButtonHerder (Dec 23, 2020)

Palomino said:


> Thank you! Minis are great little horses. I can assure you that mine do not look at all showy right now in their winter woolies! They look more like stuffed animals.


I love it when they get all floofy 🤗


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm looking forward to spring when they are slick again, but for now, here are 3 fluffy horses!


----------



## ButtonHerder (Dec 23, 2020)

Palomino said:


> I'm looking forward to spring when they are slick again, but for now, here are 3 fluffy horses!View attachment 79750


Adorable! The one on the right has a cool mane 😎 When I bought my minis they were kinda wild, their manes were so long and ragged, tangled and some chunks were riped out so I cut it all off  And they were stepping on their tails so I trimmed them too


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

That can happen. Sounds like they are lucky to be with you!


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

The dark mini on the left in the picture likes to rub if he's pastured and for a long time his mane was simply horrible to look at. Now after over a year of being stalled, he finally has one to speak of, probably for the first time in his life!
I love long manes and tails. The palomino stallion's tail sweeps the ground by several feet. I keep it wrapped when I'm not working with him so he doesn't step on it. It will look so nice when he is driving in the show ring!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2020)

My 33 year old Tennessee Walker mare has a long tail that touches the ground. She is retired and gets to hang out and eat. LOL


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

Baymule said:


> My 33 year old Tennessee Walker mare has a long tail that touches the ground. She is retired and gets to hang out and eat. LOL


Tennessee walkers are all around elegant and one of my favorite breeds. I'm sure she was wonderful to ride. I can't remember seeing a picture of her!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2020)

Here she is. Her name is Sparkles.





This is Sparkles with her daughter. I finally sold my mule.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 23, 2020)

What a perfect name for her! She is a gorgeous mare!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 24, 2020)

Miss @ButtonHerder,

Welcome aboard BYH!  I think you will love the forum.  I see you have found Miss Palomino's journal.  She just joined us a few days ago, and we glad she did.  Also check out Miss @Hudson and me's journal, who also loves horses.  She is in New South Wales, Australia.  Your profile said that you like cattle as well as horses.  In that case, you should love Miss @farmerjan's journal.  She is one of the experts on the forum regarding cattle, as she has several head.  Regarding quail, there is at least one (or more) on here involved in raising quail.  It is either Miss @chickens really, Miss @Larsen Poultry Ranch, or perhaps someone else I am thinking of.  Maybe they can comment here.  I hope you will consider starting a journal so you can tell us of your wonderful adventures!  Again, welcome aboard!

ETA: I forgot to mention Miss @thistlebloom, who loves horses as well.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## ButtonHerder (Dec 24, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @ButtonHerder,
> 
> Welcome aboard BYH!  I think you will love the forum.  I see you have found Miss Palomino's journal.  She just joined us a few days ago, and we glad she did.  Also check out Miss @Hudson and me's journal, who also loves horses.  She is in New South Wales, Australia.  Your profile said that you like cattle as well as horses.  In that case, you should love Miss @farmerjan's journal.  She is one of the experts on the forum regarding cattle, as she has several head.  Regarding quail, there is at least one (or more) on here involved in raising quail.  It is either Miss @chickens really, Miss @Larsen Poultry Ranch, or perhaps someone else I am thinking of.  Maybe they can comment here.  I hope you will consider starting a journal so you can tell us of your wonderful adventures!  Again, welcome aboard!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I should


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 27, 2020)

Late to the party but, love your minis!!  I spent a lot of times at shows but not as a presenter.  Hired a trainer.   Had a farm to run and a job.   But, if not foaling, often went to shows and loved the entire experience!    Since I concentrated on the smaller ones mine were not entered into driving classes even tho some were trained to drive.  We just used them to have some free rides for the kids.  😃

We had a few outside events at KY Horse Park and in Reno, NV.   Most are inside, however. 

Impressive jumper!   I like the form of the pinto in that driving picture.  Minis are so loving and really do want to please.  They actually love a job and training.   I have only some elders now, being pasture ornaments.  But for several years minis were a big part of my life.   My favorites are long gone now but, I still have a display case full of those treasured ribbons and trophies!

You are right about mares mostly not wanting to be jumpers!  But years back there was a little girl with a little mare that were awesome to watch in jumping, obstacle, liberty and showmanship.  Just an obvious "two were as one" team.   Training takes time, patience, consistency and LOVE!   You are doing all of those to get the results you are.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 27, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Late to the party but, love your minis!!  I spent a lot of times at shows but not as a presenter.  Hired a trainer.   Had a farm to run and a job.   But, if not foaling, often went to shows and loved the entire experience!    Since I concentrated on the smaller ones mine were not entered into driving classes even tho some were trained to drive.  We just used them to have some free rides for the kids.  😃
> 
> We had a few outside events at KY Horse Park and in Reno, NV.   Most are inside, however.
> 
> ...


I would love to hear more about your minis and see photos! How long ago were they showing? I have some of the older lines in my herd. I still think they are wonderful.
I would love to show at the KY horse park one day. I think western regionals was at Reno last year and I saw that the warmup arena was outside.

Thank you! The pinto is a natural country mover and a great all around horse. They definitely do love to work and try to please. Those trophies are such a nice reward and the memories are even better!

That must have been so fun to see. I have one mare like that. Really looking forward to showing her again.

It certainly does require all of those things! Thank you! I love doing this!!


----------



## Palomino (Dec 27, 2020)

In all her winter woolies, this mare is a dream to watch. A true Arab in miniature! She will be a fine liberty horse one day and an amazing single horse.



And a closeup of my pinto gelding in Hunter


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2020)

Just beautiful! Do you ever show at the Texas Rose Horse Park in Tyler? I don't know if they have classes for mini's, just wondering.


----------



## Palomino (Dec 27, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Just beautiful! Do you ever show at the Texas Rose Horse Park in Tyler? I don't know if they have classes for mini's, just wondering.


No, I have not heard of any mini shows there. I think it might be too expensive for the mini horse clubs to rent. The two places that most of the local shows are held at are in Belton and Glen Rose. Regionals is in Belton and the World Championship show is at Will Rogers in Ft. Worth.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2020)

Texas Rose Horse Park  is a huge place. We have gone over there to watch the competition. Once we went and watched a dog agility event. It was fun. I just looked at their calendar and in April there is a Pony of America and a Gypsy Horse shows. We may have to ramble over there again.......


----------



## Palomino (Dec 27, 2020)

It is huge and very prestigious. Dog agility is always fun to watch! I have been there several times, before I had my own horses, lol. 

If you ever get over to Fort Worth, the world show in September is worth the trip. 10 days of driving, jumping, carriage, costume, etc.  with miniatures from all over the world. In a normal year, we would also be showing at the Ft Worth Stock Show next month, but it was cancelled. Instead, a club is putting on a fun show there with Gypsy Horses, Minis, Donkeys, Mules, Valais Blacknose sheep and several other breeds.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 31, 2020)

_Happy New Year, Miss @Palomino!_


----------



## Palomino (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Palomino (Jan 7, 2021)

The official applications for the World records are in! Now we wait for authorization to make the documented attempts.  We should receive the authorization by May.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 7, 2021)

Hope you succeed!


----------



## Palomino (Jan 7, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Hope you succeed!


Thank you! Just to have the opportunity to make the attempts is exciting!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 8, 2021)

These contests are expansions of things not available when I was involved in shows back in 90s.   Glad to see that the minis are still working toward expansion of the opportunities to enjoy these great little horses.  Geesh, that was 25 yrs ago 

Honestly, my real desire for these little ones began when I was maybe 8-10 yrs old.  Both my parents were from WV and I was born there.  Dad was in the Navy and stationed in Norfolk, VA.   Travelling to family visits in WV, we went thru areas of coal mines. Waaaay back then they still used mine ponies.   The Spring brought fields of mares and foals to pull off road and watch.   Those tiny foals made such a desire in me that many, many years later minis were a passion.  Yes, my own tiny foals to hug!  . My own farm.  I had fulfilled my dreams.  I can attest that childhood can mold our futures.   Yeah, several riding horses were part of my life, too.  Now, I still embrace farm and self provisions with remembrances of the background of my early years.

I will be rooting for you and your horses.  Where will the competition be held?


----------



## Palomino (Jan 8, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> These contests are expansions of things not available when I was involved in shows back in 90s.   Glad to see that the minis are still working toward expansion of the opportunities to enjoy these great little horses.  Geesh, that was 25 yrs ago
> 
> Honestly, my real desire for these little ones began when I was maybe 8-10 yrs old.  Both my parents were from WV and I was born there.  Dad was in the Navy and stationed in Norfolk, VA.   Travelling to family visits in WV, we went thru areas of coal mines. Waaaay back then they still used mine ponies.   The Spring brought fields of mares and foals to pull off road and watch.   Those tiny foals made such a desire in me that many, many years later minis were a passion.  Yes, my own tiny foals to hug!  . My own farm.  I had fulfilled my dreams.  I can attest that childhood can mold our futures.   Yeah, several riding horses were part of my life, too.  Now, I still embrace farm and self provisions with remembrances of the background of my early years.
> 
> I will be rooting for you and your horses.  Where will the competition be held?


I think you would be surprised if you attended a show now. They are not nearly as extensive and prestigious as they used to be. They are struggling to keep the Get of Sire class at World, which used to be one of the most coveted awards. Over 20 years ago, it had 30+ entries. Now they are lucky to get 3. Carriage classes in particular have declined in interest, mostly as some of the older exhibitors retired. Now the focus is on halter and driving for trainers and breeders, but they still have hunter, jumper, obstacle and liberty as well for those who just want to have fun.

Those must be such wonderful memories! I was 11 when I was first introduced to minis, but it was several years before I got a few as pets. Then I was into other livestock for quite awhile until I finally sold them and switched to registered minis to show. I would love to have my own foals!! BUT, that is the problem, I could never sell them!! I don't think I've ever had a horse I didn't love. There is always something they can do, and I would just have to keep them to train and show etc. 

Thank you!! This is not an actual competition for the records, which are held by Guinness. It will just be a well documented, officially authorized attempt. If the Regional AMHA show is held in July in Belton, Texas, it will be easiest to do it in one of the arenas since they will have plenty of videographers, witnesses and photographers. If it is canceled, we will attempt it at home and have to arrange to document it there. I hope they don't have to cancel Regionals though.


----------



## Palomino (Jan 9, 2021)

Normally I am very picky about getting pictures of the horse directly over the jump, but I thought I would share this video snapshot from today to show the timing and effort on the part of the horse that goes into clearing the 41" jump ahead of him. Unlike full size horses being ridden, who are easier to cue, the minis have to rely entirely on their own judgement for take off. In this picture it seems incredible to think that he could clear the jump, but he can and does!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 9, 2021)

Wow, good job little horse!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2021)

You are an awesome trainer!


----------



## Palomino (Jan 9, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Wow, good job little horse!


He says thank you and wait until you see him going even higher! He also jumped 7' long today. No pictures, unfortunately. When he is really focused and trying, he is amazing.



Baymule said:


> You are an awesome trainer!


I can't train that!! I can support it with natural supplements, teach him to stay with me and encourage him to jump higher, but that mind and natural talent must be there!! Mostly I have to train myself to keep up with him. We show with two different breed registries, AMHA & AMHR. In AMHA, the winner is determined by jump offs, horses with clean rounds advance to the next round where jumps are raised until only one has a clean round or max height of 44" is reached, but in AMHR, it is determined by timing the period it takes to complete the course! That means I have to RUN!! So he and I are both on the same joint supplement. I just take mine in a pill instead of soaked beet pulp. This will be our first year attempting timed jumping.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2021)

He may have that natural talent, but it takes someone with the vision to see, the heart to love, and the uncanny ability to draw out that talent and bring it to full bloom.


----------



## Palomino (Jan 9, 2021)

Baymule said:


> He may have that natural talent, but it takes someone with the vision to see, the heart to love, and the uncanny ability to draw out that talent and bring it to full bloom.


That is so well said and very true! He had discouraged a few people from working with him before I got him. Not to say that I have all of those, but I try my best!!


----------



## Palomino (Jan 10, 2021)

@Hudson and me

A very rare snow day here! My Southern bred horses said no thank you, but I said yes! Once they were out of the barn they had fun for a few minutes, but were still very happy to go back in afterwards!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2021)

It's been snowing here for 2 hours, must be an inch on the ground. News predicts 3-5 inches. Our horses are in the barn, they said phooey on playing in that stuff. The steer is in The Pig Palace, sheep in their barn, 1 dog with the sheep, 1 dog in her doghouse crammed with hay, 2 dogs on the porch and 1 dog (in heat) in the house. All are happy and have warm beds.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 10, 2021)

5" is a lot of snow. Not a bad accumulation even here. Feel free to send it, we're overdue for some fresh stuff.


----------



## Palomino (Jan 10, 2021)

We are supposed to get 6" here, so far it's been coming down steadily since around 10am.
This is the only horse that really wanted to come out to play!! And he is very photogenic!


----------



## Palomino (Jan 10, 2021)

Final Snow Pictures!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 10, 2021)

Your little palomino stallion is a real looker!


----------



## Palomino (Jan 10, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Your little palomino stallion is a real looker!


Thank you! He is very sweet too. He did not want to play much today because he prefers to follow me around.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 11, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 11, 2021)

They are not only adorable, but very classy looking too....


----------



## Palomino (Jan 14, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> They are not only adorable, but very classy looking too....


Thank you! I'm looking forward to getting them clipped and back in the show ring.

The🌟 driving horse of the barn returned to work today after being on vacation since September.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 14, 2021)

And all the snow is gone in 3 days! THAT'S how to throw a snow party! LOL Your horses are so cute, all fuzzy like teddy bears with hooves!


----------



## Palomino (Jan 14, 2021)

Baymule said:


> And all the snow is gone in 3 days! THAT'S how to throw a snow party! LOL Your horses are so cute, all fuzzy like teddy bears with hooves!


You are so right! The last patches melted this morning, the ground dried out and I was not sorry to see it go. One day is fun, two is ok as long as it's melting and 3 is more than enough!!
Thanks, that's a good way to put it! They are very well insulated right now! Sometimes I can't believe how different they look in the winter (in a cute way). In another two months or so though, the clippers are coming out and I will get my slick, shiny horses back!


----------



## Hudson and me (Jan 18, 2021)

Palomino said:


> View attachment 80352
> View attachment 80353
> View attachment 80354
> View attachment 80355
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## Palomino (Jan 18, 2021)

One more World Record attempt has been added. This one is going to be fun!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 1, 2021)

Entries have been sent in for the first show of the year, just taking one horse, my jumper, pictured below in my first attempt at working with a new photo editor.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2021)

I love it!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 1, 2021)

@Baymule Thanks! They are so fun to make!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2021)

I wouldn’t even know where to start. That is talent on a computer!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 2, 2021)

I think I'm getting better at this.....I love how the lowest picture looks like a pesade (too high for a levade), even though it's just the approach to a jump. Working on basic classical dressage for now, but one day he will learn both.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 3, 2021)

Somehow the song "Walking on sunshine" entered my head with those pictures.


----------



## Palomino (Feb 5, 2021)

Not directly horse related, but here is a new addition, coming next month and due to kid in mid-May. Pictured as a junior, photo courtesy DCP. She is now a 2yr old and will have a wether friend temporarily.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 5, 2021)

Beautiful  looking doe


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh, she is pretty!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 6, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Beautiful  looking doe


Thank you! 


Baymule said:


> Oh, she is pretty!


Thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing her kids!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 6, 2021)

That is a lovely doe!   We will all be waiting for kid pics!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 7, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> That is a lovely doe!   We will all be waiting for kid pics!


Thank you! I hope to have more exciting additions to announce within the next few weeks as well!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 8, 2021)

Well, this was a surprise!! Our 1st world record application has been officially approved!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 8, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Palomino (Feb 8, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> CONGRATULATIONS


Thank you! This was not expected for another 3 months, good thing we have plenty of time to make the attempt!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2021)

Palomino said:


> View attachment 81417
> Well, this was a surprise!! Our 1st world record application has been officially approved!


WOW!! This is awesome!!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 9, 2021)

Baymule said:


> WOW!! This is awesome!!


It is exciting and nerve wracking! It will be even better if we actually succeed and I won't be sure of that until he clears it! We are going to try to get everything together to attempt it next month.


----------



## Palomino (Feb 14, 2021)

Introducing a very exciting new addition!! I am incredibly fortunate to be acquiring this amazing young gelding. While he is very cute in this picture and I love his face, he has some of the best breeding of mini and Shetland lines. I cannot wait to start training and showing him! He arrives next month.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 15, 2021)

Awww...... he is beautiful!

Got snow this morning? Looks like 6-8” out there for us. It’s 7 degrees. Stay warm!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 15, 2021)

Plenty of snow here!!

@Hudson and me


----------



## Palomino (Feb 15, 2021)

My jumper decided he likes snow now. As soon as I turned him loose, he took off!


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 15, 2021)

Well if he wants to move north I've got plenty of room. 😍


----------



## Palomino (Feb 15, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> Well if he wants to move north I've got plenty of room. 😍


Sorry you missed your opportunity! He was available for a little while last Fall, but he's not now!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 16, 2021)

The Sun is out!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks like he's wearing a wig here!😂


----------



## Baymule (Feb 16, 2021)

They look so happy!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> They look so happy!


They loved it! I'm still going through pictures for the last horse who was a real treat to watch. I'm down to 47 favorites from over 300. 🤣 When I get down to the top 10, I'll post them here!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2021)

How you making it this morning? Just filled the big pots with water and put on the stove to boil so I can start carrying water to animals. Going to luxuriate a little longer drinking coffee before I suit up and trudge through the snow.


----------



## Palomino (Feb 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> How you making it this morning? Just filled the big pots with water and put on the stove to boil so I can start carrying water to animals. Going to luxuriate a little longer drinking coffee before I suit up and trudge through the snow.


22 here this morning. It feels warm compared to what it has been the last few days! Only got another 2" of snow overnight and no ice so that is good. We have some running water again so that is a big plus! Still dealing with rolling blackouts, but warmer temperatures are in sight!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2021)

Got 3” last night, 18 when we got up at 7:30 this morning. Have power and water, we are Blessed. About to get my tired self up, get layered up and start the day. This in not fun.


----------



## Palomino (Feb 17, 2021)

As soon as I turned him loose, he took off, leaping and running!



He stopped to roll several times.....



Sometimes he charged .....



Then he would stop....



and buck



Then he was back to prancing...









twisting and leaping!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Got 3” last night, 18 when we got up at 7:30 this morning. Have power and water, we are Blessed. About to get my tired self up, get layered up and start the day. This in not fun.


I'm so happy for you! Yes, I agree, if I had to deal with this every year, I would not be here!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2021)

If we had to deal with this every year, we’d be a whole lot better prepared!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> If we had to deal with this every year, we’d be a whole lot better prepared!


Very true! But I still don't think I would want to!😅


----------



## Bruce (Feb 17, 2021)

Palomino said:


> Still dealing with rolling blackouts, but warmer temperatures are in sight!


Better rolling blackouts than the areas with no power at all! Do they give you a schedule so you know when you will have power and can make plans to use it?


----------



## Palomino (Feb 17, 2021)

That's what I keep saying! Some people have been without any power for days. And no, that is the exciting part. You never know when it will turn on or off.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2021)

Our daughter is in Odessa and said their power goes off at night. That's ok with her and family, they are asleep.


----------



## Palomino (Feb 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Our daughter is in Odessa and said their power goes off at night. That's ok with her and family, they are asleep.


That is handy. If the power goes off at night here, I don't know it!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 18, 2021)

Except that your clocks are wrong in the morning.


----------



## Palomino (Feb 18, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Except that your clocks are wrong in the morning.


Nope! Mine are battery operated!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 18, 2021)

Hey Palomino, The Great Meltdown will start this weekend! WHOOP!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 18, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Hey Palomino, The Great Meltdown will start this weekend! WHOOP!


Can't wait!!It will be so nice to have warm weather back!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 18, 2021)

I wonder how many busted pipes will have happened by then, I suspect there is a long way to go before everything is back to normal.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

Palomino said:


> View attachment 79685
> Apologies in advance for the picture quality, pictures are hard to get, so these came from videos.
> First is a classic driving gelding
> 
> ...


I love the horses and the pictures! I need that too! 😂😋


----------



## Palomino (Feb 19, 2021)

chickens really said:


> I love the horses and the pictures! I need that too! 😂😋


Minis are addictive!! Well if you ever want a driving horse, let me know! If I don't have one, I know others who do.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

Palomino said:


> View attachment 79740
> This is my stallion, no professional pictures for him yet, but he is started and will eventually show in driving, jumping, hunter and obstacle.


He is a beautiful boy..❤️🐴


----------



## Palomino (Feb 19, 2021)

chickens really said:


> He is a beautiful boy..❤️🐴


Thank you! He is special. I may be looking for a new home for him though, as a show gelding, because I already have 3 show geldings including my newest!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 19, 2021)

Palomino said:


> Minis are addictive!! Well if you ever want a driving horse, let me know! If I don't have one, I know others who do.


I'm way up North from you in Canada. I do have a contact though. There's a man that trains miniature horses to carts. He sells the package for $1,500. Jeepers it's tempting..


----------



## Palomino (Feb 19, 2021)

chickens really said:


> I'm way up North from you in Canada. I do have a contact though. There's a man that trains miniature horses to carts. He sells the package for $1,500. Jeepers it's tempting..


That's about what I've gotten mine for, untrained, so that is a great deal! I say, go for it! But I am very biased when it come to them!
The mini obsession knows no distance limitations! LOL I actually just sent one of mine up to a new home in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Palomino (Feb 19, 2021)

34 here, sunny and everything is melting! One more night of freezing temperatures ahead though so I imagine it will be icy tomorrow morning, but then we have nice warm days ahead.

3 weeks until the first show of the year!! How did that happen?! Hopefully I'll be able to resume training next week if the ground dries out!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 22, 2021)

Sunshine and perfect balmy weather is here again! 70 today! Rain coming later this week, but the ground is dry enough to train again. Today my jumper cleared 48" for the first time. That is enough to set a new world record, but I'd like him to get to 50". It is only 2" higher so he is close to getting there!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2021)

Palomino said:


> It is only 2" higher so he is close to getting there!


I suspect that at some point "only 2 more inches" is insurmountable. After all 52" is only 2 more than 50 and 54" is only 2 more than 52


----------



## Palomino (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, very true, but in this case, 50" has been our goal and I think it is likely that he will reach it based on how easily he cleared 48". He's not going to attempt anything higher than 50" though.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2021)

At least when the snow melted we didn't have mud. It drained right through the sand. 

Your jumper is going to break the world record, I just know it!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 23, 2021)

Baymule said:


> At least when the snow melted we didn't have mud. It drained right through the sand.
> 
> Your jumper is going to break the world record, I just know it!


Good for you! We have clay so the ground turned into chocolate pudding in spots. It is better now. Another lovely day today!

Thanks!! I think he can now too. The question is, will it be 48" or 50", and it will be exciting to find out the answer.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2021)

Hopefully 50" as that will likely make his record stand longer


----------



## Palomino (Feb 23, 2021)

Exactly!! That's what I want.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2021)

When is the competition?


----------



## Palomino (Feb 23, 2021)

Baymule said:


> When is the competition?


Our first show of the year is in 18 days. The world record isn't a competition, we can attempt that at any time during the next few months.


----------



## Palomino (Feb 25, 2021)

Looking forward to showing my driving horses in this later this spring! This harness was quite dirty and well used when I got it, so I've been cleaning it off and replacing missing pieces. The browband just arrived. Ignore the mark on the patent blinker, it's just a reflection.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 25, 2021)

That is pretty, you have been working at it to bring the harness back to new condition.


----------



## Palomino (Feb 26, 2021)

Baymule said:


> That is pretty, you have been working at it to bring the harness back to new condition.


Thanks! Yes, and I'm not even halfway through. Just started polishing the buckles on the pieces that I have done, so hopefully it will be ready by spring!




This is the inevitable result of trying to practice halter with your trick horse. This is also the first picture I've gotten of his Spanish Step though. He's only done it formally at liberty without any aids except my voice, but he will offer it at any time if I don't keep him busy enough.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow! How did you teach him to do that?


----------



## Palomino (Feb 26, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Wow! How did you teach him to do that?


He's very smart, and it certainly wasn't a conventional way. I taught him to shake hooves on a pedestal. He still does that, but only on a pedestal to keep it clear. After a day or two he came to associate the word shake with the action. He loves showing off and I noticed that he very expressively offered me his hooves on his first day at liberty. I stopped shaking his hooves with my hand when he offered and rewarded him for raising them up and forward when I cued him with the word shake. By gesturing on either side of his head, I decide which leg he raises. I also asked for more action by repeating the word shake until he got really fancy with his hooves, then I rewarded him. Soon he was doing it with both front hooves and alternating for a few steps in place. It is difficult for them to learn the Spanish step at first because of the coordination it requires with their back legs. Now I don't even have a whip with me when I'm working him and if I tapped his back legs anyway, it would probably make him sidepass instead. So I incorporated the cue of follow where I walk backwards and he follows me. He got the idea, but as long as he was alternating both front legs, he kind of shuffled with the back legs. That was the first day and it probably took less then 5 minutes for him and me to figure all that out.
Now he does a Polka version of the step. He leads with one front leg and steps normally with the rest. It helps him develop forward motion and coordination so that eventually he will be able to do the full Spanish Step which is supposed to take 1-2 years to teach. At this rate he should have it down sooner though!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2021)

I am in awe.....


----------



## Palomino (Feb 26, 2021)

I took another screenshot to show the range of the Step.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 26, 2021)

Very very impressive


----------



## Palomino (Feb 26, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Very very impressive


Thank you!!

After rewatching the video, I see why he offered it now. I was asking him to "hook" which is where they bring their head and neck forward and their neck makes a hooky shape, think Arabian type conformation. Anyway, you can bait a horse in halter classes to get that and bait ranges from candy wrappers to coonskin caps to peppermints to large plush ducks. I use their feed because it's easy to give a small quantity that they can chew quickly before the next judge comes, because a chewing mouth is not a pretty picture. So, this time, I asked him to hook and he did it twice, but I didn't give him his bait, so he gave me the Spanish Step and as I was done asking him to set up anyway, I gave the bait to him. Clever Horse! Now I'll have to undo that tomorrow. Sometimes he tries to train me.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2021)

haha, I am so impressed with what you can do with your horses!


----------



## Palomino (Feb 28, 2021)

Tried something new today.....First jump double. This is very rare for minis, only at nationals do they occasionally have one of these in hunter classes. There, both poles are the same height, 24" max, and they are much closer together. But I decided to make it more challenging, so the first pole is 31", 2nd is 35" and the total width is 52".



Going up and still climbing to give the 2nd pole plenty of room



Coming down, I love how his back legs are preparing to clear the 2nd and higher pole.



And finally, 

Total length of his jump was, *9ft 4in!!! *He did it so effortlessly, I couldn't believe that, but I measured his hoofprints and compared it with the video to double check.  I'm going to have to edit our world record application for long jumping, because I had it at 8' and he just crushed that.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2021)

Is he hiding wings? What an awesome little guy. Give him a big hug and a schmoochy kiss and tell him his Aunt Baymule is proud of him!


----------



## Palomino (Mar 1, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Is he hiding wings? What an awesome little guy. Give him a big hug and a schmoochy kiss and tell him his Aunt Baymule is proud of him!


Sometimes I think he's doing just that! I don't think he'd stand for a hug, but I'll give him a shoulder scratch for you


----------



## Bruce (Mar 1, 2021)

Maybe she feeds him beans and he has a little extra thrust 



Palomino said:


> Total length of his jump was, *9ft 4in!!! *He did it so effortlessly, I couldn't believe that, but I measured his hoofprints and compared it with the video to double check. I'm going to have to edit our world record application for long jumping, because I had it at 8' and he just crushed that.


VERY impressive!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 5, 2021)

Wow! He is a very special little horse. Your an amazing trainer. ❤️🤠🐴


----------



## Palomino (Mar 6, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Wow! He is a very special little horse. Your an amazing trainer. ❤️🤠🐴


Thank you! He is special for sure.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 6, 2021)

Spa day today for my jumper prior to next Saturday's show. He is only trimmed because our crazy weather is still unpredictable, but I think he's never been in better shape. Looking forward to seeing how he does next weekend!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2021)

Where will the show be? Will you shave him slick for the show then blanket him after that until it warms up? He is so cute, even in his wooly pajamas.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 7, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Where will the show be? Will you shave him slick for the show then blanket him after that until it warms up? He is so cute, even in his wooly pajamas.


The show is in Belton TX this weekend. We are doing 7 classes on Saturday, 4 jumper, 1 hunter & 2 halter.

I haven't decided yet. Blanketing is such a headache to have to worry about since it means constantly watching the weather. I've done that before, don't think I want to for this show. 
Funny you should say that! I was thinking of doing a head and neck clip and I've had people say that makes them look like they are wearing pajamas. I don't think I will clip anymore though because, see that horribly nondescript color where I clipped his bridle path? That's the color he is under his winter coat until his pretty summer coat grows in. So I will most likely do a full clip in April and give his coat plenty of time to become a color again before our next show, lol.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 8, 2021)

He is so adorable. I'm sure he will do fantastic at the show. I look forward to hearing about the end results from Saturday. I'm here way up in Canada cheering for the both of you..


----------



## Palomino (Mar 8, 2021)

chickens really said:


> He is so adorable. I'm sure he will do fantastic at the show. I look forward to hearing about the end results from Saturday. I'm here way up in Canada cheering for the both of you..


Thanks!!  I will be sure to post our results here! It's getting close. After 7 months since our last show, only 5 more days is nothing, and while it may feel more like 5 years, it will be here very soon!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2021)

We are with you here in Florida...go break that record


----------



## Palomino (Mar 8, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We are with you here in Florida...go break that record


Thank you!!
It was my plan to attempt one of the records this weekend, however the winter weather derailed those plans as we lost training time. However, it works out better this way and I am hoping to attempt it at our next show, in April.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 8, 2021)

What are exhibitors wearing at shows now?  Used to be pretty fancy years back when we were involved.  I still have a number of things around.   The talk of shaving and color brings back some vivid memories!       timing -- wow.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 8, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> What are exhibitors wearing at shows now?  Used to be pretty fancy years back when we were involved.  I still have a number of things around.   The talk of shaving and color brings back some vivid memories!       timing -- wow.


Yes, it used to be very fancy. As one person who has been in this for years told me, it used to be, 
WE ARE GOING TO THE WORLD SHOW!!!!!!!
And now it is
We are going to world........😴😐

So obviously, that's affected how people dress. The newest style is basically a slinky like a horse's mane tamer, lol. At least that's what I call it. It is a stretchy polyester shirt with lots of glitter. Looks ok, unless you aren't very thin.🙄
Some people still wear jackets for driving, I wear one for everything, but the truly stylish outfits are mostly gone. You do see more at AMHR Nationals though.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 15, 2021)

Results of the first show of 2021 from 1 horse showing on 1 day


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 15, 2021)

You go girl !         congratulations  on a fantastic  day


----------



## Palomino (Mar 15, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You go girl !         congratulations on a fantastic day


Thank you! It was truly our best show ever!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow and WOW!!! What a fantastic horse...... and he's got a pretty good trainer too!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 16, 2021)

Congratulations 👏 
Very impressive..


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2021)

Palomino said:


> Results of the first show of 2021 from 1 horse showing on 1 day


How do you show 1 horse in 32 events on a single day??

Oh, and where it the picture of the horse clearing the 6' jump?


----------



## Palomino (Mar 16, 2021)

I notice you counted! The way that works is, there are 3 judges in the ring and each judge places you differently so you get a ribbon from each judge. At championship shows they add the scores together and the horse with the highest total is the winner. 

No world record attempt here. He had enough to do anyway. We are going to try that in late April. I'm still working out logistical details. It is a very complicated process to ensure the attempt is sufficiently witnessed and recorded.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 16, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Wow and WOW!!! What a fantastic horse...... and he's got a pretty good trainer too!


Thank you! He is very special. I'm looking forward to seeing how much he continues to improve this year.


chickens really said:


> Congratulations 👏
> Very impressive..


Thank you! We had a wonderful time.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2021)

Even with 3 judges per event, you and he were REALLY busy!!


----------



## Palomino (Mar 26, 2021)

An amazing new addition is here!! Working on getting good pictures. Hope to have some later today.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Palomino (Mar 26, 2021)

Well I did get pictures, but I'm not super pleased with them. They're ok, but not the best. I'm still going through trying to find one good enough to share.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2021)

Search the internet


----------



## Palomino (Mar 27, 2021)

Good thing I have a slight sense of humor!

Well here you go.
Not the best, but the 2nd one is from yesterday and the first was taken the day before after it rained.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2021)

Very pretty horse! Are those eyes actually blue?


----------



## Palomino (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes they are!! The left eye is completely blue and the front half of the right eye is blue. He's young, so I'm not sure if they'll fade with time. I know my Nigerians sometimes did that, but this is my first horse with blue eyes.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 27, 2021)

Palomino said:


> Yes they are!! The left eye is completely blue and the front half of the right eye is blue. He's young, so I'm not sure if they'll fade with time. I know my Nigerians sometimes did that, but this is my first horse with blue eyes.


They don't fade in horses. Congratulations on the ribbons. My daughter will be showing her mini mare in 4H for the first time.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 27, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> They don't fade in horses. Congratulations on the ribbons. My daughter will be showing her mini mare in 4H for the first time.


That's good to know. I like them, even though it seems like he's looking at you differently on each side!

Thank you! Our next show is just 3 weeks away now! 
Oh how fun! Good luck to her! What classes is she showing in?


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 27, 2021)

Palomino said:


> That's good to know. I like them, even though it seems like he's looking at you differently on each side!
> 
> Thank you! Our next show is just 3 weeks away now!
> Oh how fun! Good luck to her! What classes is she showing in?


She will show her in halter and in hand trail, maybe showmanship


----------



## Palomino (Mar 27, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> She will show her in halter and in hand trail, maybe showmanship


I love those classes!! They are so challenging and fun at the same time!


----------



## Palomino (Apr 1, 2021)

Look what we received today!! Approval for my jumper's 2nd World Record title attempt! We will attempt it in 2 weeks at our next show. He is more than ready!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2021)

Love your new horse! Those blue eyes will stay blue. When you get done cleaning him up for show, he will be drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Palomino (Apr 1, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Love your new horse! Those blue eyes will stay blue. When you get done cleaning him up for show, he will be drop dead gorgeous!


Thank you!! Yes, I cannot wait to see him clipped! The hair will start to fly next week. We are having some cool, almost chilly nights now with temps in the high 30's, but next week should be safe to clip.
I'm happy that his eyes will stay blue. They are just icing on the cake!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2021)

I've been brushing my horses and the hair flies! They are shedding and it looks like there is enough hair on the ground to build another horse!


----------



## Palomino (Apr 1, 2021)

And don't forget when they roll, it looks like a snow storm just hit!! I've been brushing too and everything in the barn has hair on it!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2021)

My ram loves to be brushed. Sheep are shedding too. Some shed real good, some just don't and they look  shaggy. I will eventually cull the ones that don't shed good.


----------



## Palomino (Apr 8, 2021)

Enjoying this beautiful spring weather here, perfect for training and clipping horses. Yes, this is the Shetland yearling.  First time he's ever been clipped! He is doing so well and learning fast. Looking forward to showing him and my jumper next weekend!


----------



## caprines.n.me (Apr 8, 2021)

He's beautiful.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2021)

Is this the same horse? Wow! You sure do a fine grooming! Wanna cut my hair? Maybe you could make me look as good as your horses! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Palomino (Apr 12, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Is this the same horse? Wow! You sure do a fine grooming! Wanna cut my hair? Maybe you could make me look as good as your horses! LOL LOL LOL


Yes, it sure is! In a few weeks, that red you see on his face will be the color of his entire body, with the exception of his black socks, mane and tail. It's already coming in. I think he'll look even nicer then!
😂I'm not even good with my own hair, lol, just horses and I'm still trying to improve with them.


----------



## Palomino (Apr 15, 2021)

My yearling thinks he's ready to take on the competition this weekend! We'll see how it goes.🙏
Horses have their final touch up clip and we are packed, loaded and ready to leave tomorrow!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2021)

Where are y’all going? Raining here, be careful on the roads!


----------



## Palomino (Apr 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Where are y’all going? Raining here, be careful on the roads!


Seems like we left years ago, lol. We are south of Ft Worth, little town in hill country. It was pouring when we loaded and left, but didn't rain on our trip, thankfully! Long day, more later!


----------



## Palomino (Apr 18, 2021)

Show Results! I'm very happy with both of my horses, they did wonderfully.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow! What a huge bunch of blues!! How exciting and fun, I know you are so proud of your horses.


----------



## Palomino (Apr 19, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Wow! What a huge bunch of blues!! How exciting and fun, I know you are so proud of your horses.


Yes I am! My jumper won all of his classes, his rosettes are on the bottom row. My yearling won a champion and reserve against the 2yr olds and placed in Amateur in an entire class of mature geldings. His rosettes are on the top row.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 19, 2021)

Palomino said:


> Show Results! I'm very happy with both of my horses, they did wonderfully.


I bet you are, look at how well they did! You can be proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2021)

Before you know it, people will be wanting you to train their horses!


----------



## Palomino (Apr 19, 2021)

I have had some inquiries about that, but I really don't want to. I want to have enough time for my own horses and I don't want to lose my Amateur status, so I'll just stick to training mine. I have thought of getting project horses to train and sell, but I know how that would go. I'd end up keeping all of them!!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2021)

I get it. You would fall in love and want to keep them all! LOL Kinda like the bottle babies we raised, I banded the ram lamb and he’ll be a pet. Just can’t let them go. LOL


----------



## Loveshorsesandglee (Apr 19, 2021)

Beautiful horses. Horses are my favorite animals.


----------



## Loveshorsesandglee (Apr 19, 2021)

My horse Annie.


----------



## Palomino (Apr 19, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I get it. You would fall in love and want to keep them all! LOL Kinda like the bottle babies we raised, I banded the ram lamb and he’ll be a pet. Just can’t let them go. LOL


Exactly!! I don't think I've ever had a horse I didn't love. 


Loveshorsesandglee said:


> Beautiful horses. Horses are my favorite animals.


They are wonderful animals. Annie is lovely, what breed is she?


----------



## Loveshorsesandglee (Apr 20, 2021)

She is Anglo-Arabian.


----------



## Palomino (Apr 28, 2021)

Sneak peek of this weekend's project at the show, the World record attempt for long jumping. He's jumped this at home, but we'll see if he can do it in an arena... It will be exciting, praying all goes well with that and our regular show classes.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2021)

Possibly rainy in the Dallas-Fort Worth area, east Texas too. How do your horses feel about umbrellas? LOL


----------



## Palomino (Apr 29, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Possibly rainy in the Dallas-Fort Worth area, east Texas too. How do your horses feel about umbrellas? LOL


Same as last time! Lol My yearling is probably going to think rain means showing. Hopefully it won't be thunderstorms though. It rained a little last night and is very overcast now.


----------



## Palomino (Apr 29, 2021)

*!!!!!!!!SUCCESS!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2021)

That is wonderful! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 30, 2021)

Yay! Did any other horses try the jump?


----------



## Palomino (Apr 30, 2021)

Baymule said:


> That is wonderful! Yay!!!!!


Thank you!!

And no, they would have had to have applied for the approval to attempt it prior to this and I don't think there would be much interest in that.


----------



## Palomino (May 2, 2021)

Final show results, top row are the yearling's and the rest are my jumper's.


----------



## farmerjan (May 2, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Search the internet


really.......


----------



## farmerjan (May 2, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Is this the same horse? Wow! You sure do a fine grooming! Wanna cut my hair? Maybe you could make me look as good as your horses! LOL LOL LOL


Yeah, me too!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan (May 2, 2021)

Beautiful really beautiful.  And he looks like he just loves to do it.... That is really wonderful.  Did he make highest as well as longest?????   Nice, real nice form.


----------



## Palomino (May 2, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Beautiful really beautiful.  And he looks like he just loves to do it.... That is really wonderful.  Did he make highest as well as longest?????   Nice, real nice form.


Thank you! He really enjoys jumping and now that he is in sync with me, our patterns look much prettier. This was a large show and the classes were huge, but he won 3 out of 4 of his jumper classes and won a 1st in all 4 of his hunter classes, including one with 21 entries and several world champion horses and exhibitors.

No, just longest this time. We can only attempt one record in a 24hr time frame and he had so much to do with showing, I wasn't going to push him. We'll try that one in July.


----------



## Baymule (May 2, 2021)

You are magical with your horses. They try their hearts out for you. The love you have for them comes right back to you. The proof is hanging there in all those pretty ribbons.


----------



## Palomino (May 2, 2021)

Baymule said:


> You are magical with your horses. They try their hearts out for you. The love you have for them comes right back to you. The proof is hanging there in all those pretty ribbons.


Thank you. They do try hard, especially my jumper with all that I ask from him. He had fun though and wasn't even tired after all of those classes. I didn't realize how bonded my yearling has become to me until this show. He was an absolute terror if anyone else had to hold him, but with me he was quiet, until I tried to give my jumper attention. They are so unique with their personalities, I just love them all. This is so much fun!


----------



## Palomino (May 29, 2021)

Update:
It's been awhile since I posted with a bit of a break between shows, (the next one is the first championship of the year, still two weeks away,) but staying busy trying to train around all this rain. Summer coats are in which means summer photoshoots when the sun is out.
First was my yearling













@Mini Horses you may be interested in this part...
Then this morning, after several days of watching, this little filly made her appearance. So happy with her!


----------



## Baymule (May 29, 2021)

You sure take some outstanding pictures and you posed your yearling so well!
Adorable Alert!!!!!!! She is so cute!


----------



## Mini Horses (May 29, 2021)

What a lovely foal!   They are always so fun.  I stayed with the smaller size, so my foals were tiny things upon arrival.  I do sometimes miss the excitement but, it was so different back then.  It wasn't "work" with so much fun.   Plus back then, there were magazines of just minis to drop over.  Do they have those now?   I don't even keep up with that phase.   I do remember the ad bills!!      And trainer fees, show entries, etc.   Been 25 yrs now.   Yeah, registrations, pull hair for DNA, wash, clip....I was good with all that part.   We were able to travel to the shows, watch and enjoy....but, always back there cleaning stalls getting ready to use the wash racks.   Still have the portable water heater, special clippers, who knows what all!   Lot of expensive embroider blankets, farm name, etc.   Like. What do you do with those? 😁😁

I love your attention to your animals and appreciate the time it takes to do so well!


----------



## Palomino (May 29, 2021)

Baymule said:


> You sure take some outstanding pictures and you posed your yearling so well!
> Adorable Alert!!!!!!! She is so cute!


Thank you!! It helps that he is just a stunning horse to photograph.

She is just precious. I'm looking forward to seeing how she matures, pretty sure she'll be a keeper!



Mini Horses said:


> What a lovely foal!   They are always so fun.  I stayed with the smaller size, so my foals were tiny things upon arrival.  I do sometimes miss the excitement but, it was so different back then.  It wasn't "work" with so much fun.   Plus back then, there were magazines of just minis to drop over.  Do they have those now?   I don't even keep up with that phase.   I do remember the ad bills!!      And trainer fees, show entries, etc.   Been 25 yrs now.   Yeah, registrations, pull hair for DNA, wash, clip....I was good with all that part.   We were able to travel to the shows, watch and enjoy....but, always back there cleaning stalls getting ready to use the wash racks.   Still have the portable water heater, special clippers, who knows what all!   Lot of expensive embroider blankets, farm name, etc.   Like. What do you do with those? 😁😁
> 
> I love your attention to your animals and appreciate the time it takes to do so well!


Thanks!! I was not expecting her to be a palomino! She is tinier than she looks in the picture, but not super tiny, will probably be 32-33" full grown. Other than class sizes and the modernization of the breed, I don't think it's too different now. It's more fun than work for me too! I love it. They do still have the magazines! AMHA has the Miniature Horse World, AMHR/ASPC has The Journal. I love reading through them. You can read them online without a membership or subscription. Ad fees are still high too!!
I can think of plenty of uses for those blankets, lol!! I have a halter bag that was an award from a local show hosted by a club in 2001. I went to the same show several weeks ago and it's still put on by the same club. If you don't mind my asking, what was your farm name? I've done a lot of research into mini lines and farms, so I may have heard of it.


----------



## Palomino (Jun 10, 2021)

More foal pictures!
At the first area championship show of the year. 257 horses entered and tough competition, made harder by the fact that there will only be one judge in the ring. Could be good or bad depending on whether or not she likes your horses, so this is the hardest show of the year for us.🙏


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2021)

Foal love!!


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 10, 2021)

She is so little and cute.... Not near as "spindly legged" as the full size counterparts at that age.... Really nice looking animals.


----------



## Palomino (Jun 18, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> She is so little and cute.... Not near as "spindly legged" as the full size counterparts at that age.... Really nice looking animals.


Thank you! I was very happy with how strong and sturdy she was right from the start. She's growing up too fast! I need to get new pictures of her after this next show.



I'm late, but here are the results from the championship. Unquestionably our hardest show of the year. Almost 300 horses were entered and it was the largest mini show in the country so far. I'm happy with how my geldings did though. Yearling's are on the top, jumper's are on the lower row. Headed out again this weekend for the final local show of the year.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 18, 2021)

Great job!  Those regional shows are tough -- you're competing with the best of the best from huge area.   Those ribbons were well earned and hard to get at those big shows.  Proud of ya!!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 18, 2021)

Wow! That’s a lot of ribbons! Congratulations!


----------



## Palomino (Jun 18, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Wow! That’s a lot of ribbons! Congratulations!


Thank you!



Mini Horses said:


> Great job!  Those regional shows are tough -- you're competing with the best of the best from huge area.   Those ribbons were well earned and hard to get at those big shows.  Proud of ya!!


Thanks!! They are very tough, especially because we have so many minis down here. I was happy we placed in almost all of our classes, especially halter obstacle which is always hard. Ready to show again tomorrow!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2021)

Good luck at the show today!


----------



## Palomino (Jun 20, 2021)

*Results from the last local level show this year*​


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 20, 2021)

IMPRESSIVE!     Great job.  Congrats😁👍


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 20, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2021)

You and your horses are outstanding and there is the proof! Do you go to any shows farther away or just keep to the local ones?


----------



## Palomino (Jun 21, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> IMPRESSIVE!     Great job.  Congrats😁👍





B&B Happy goats said:


> Awesome!


Thank you both!! It was fun. On to AMHA Regionals in a few weeks!



Baymule said:


> You and your horses are outstanding and there is the proof! Do you go to any shows farther away or just keep to the local ones?


They are wonderful horses! When I say local, I mean local level, a non championship show. This one was over 3hrs away and it was my first time trying it. The rest are about 2hrs.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 21, 2021)

Fine display there Palomino!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 23, 2021)

Thank you, . I am so excited  to continue watch you achieve  your goals ...you go girl, you got this in the bag !


----------



## Bruce (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm surprised @Senile_Texas_Aggie isn't stalking, er following, you.  Maybe he hasn't found your journal.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 24, 2021)

Whoop! I’m so glad you joined BYH and have showed us the wonders you accomplish with your horses. You are awesome!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 27, 2021)

Bruce said:


> I'm surprised @Senile_Texas_Aggie isn't stalking, er following, you. Maybe he hasn't found your journal.



I am quite behind in numerous journals, including this one.  In fact, I am only caught up on two journals, namely yours, Mr. @Bruce, and Miss @B&B Happy goats.  But this journal is definitely on my reading list.

Congratulations on your accomplishments, Miss @Palomino!  As soon as I get caught up on your journal I will post again. 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Palomino (Dec 20, 2021)

Hard to believe it has been one year since I started this journal. There have certainly been a lot of changes since I last posted here. I sold a few horses and added one very special new horse to the show string.
We had a wonderful Regionals and absolutely amazing first Nationals! Show season is over until the spring now, but full training will resume in a few weeks. We will be attempting some exciting new classes next year and a different World Show which I am already looking forward to!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2021)

Has it been a year already? Wow! Seems like I’ve known you forever! Looking forward to your next show adventures!


----------



## Palomino (Dec 31, 2021)

Winter sunset!​


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 31, 2021)

STUNNING !!!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2021)

Beautiful, but we know the rain and 20F degree cold ain’t too far behind.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 19, 2022)

Been awhile since I posted here......first local show of the year was last weekend. Brought two horses and they both did great.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 19, 2022)

WOW
 That's quite a "haul". How many classes did you enter? Were these all flat classes, at halter and such or do you do the same type of things as the mini's with obstacle courses and jumps and all?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2022)

AMAZING! What a display of success! Did anybody else win anything or did you sweep it ALL?


----------



## Palomino (Mar 20, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> WOW
> That's quite a "haul". How many classes did you enter? Were these all flat classes, at halter and such or do you do the same type of things as the mini's with obstacle courses and jumps and all?


Thanks! The top picture is Tomas' from 7 classes, showmanship, open and amateur hunter, jumper and obstacle. Triple judged so 21 ribbons, 17x1st and 4x2nd.
The other two are Amigo's from halter, showmanship, hunter, jumper and obstacle. Not bad for his first local show! He placed in all of his in hand classes which was great!


Baymule said:


> AMAZING! What a display of success! Did anybody else win anything or did you sweep it ALL?


Thank you! It was a lot of fun too. Lol, we did win a lot of the performance classes! So grateful and blessed to have such incredible horses and to be able to know how to train them to their full potential.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 20, 2022)

Curiosity... why  are the classes triple judged?  I realize that there are often more than one judge in a class.  But when I was showing MANY MANY moons ago, the judges would confer and come to a consensus for placings. And that was in pleasure riding... all the gymkhana classes were timed events...  Not that it would make either of them any less really really top notch... just wondering.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 20, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Curiosity... why  are the classes triple judged?  I realize that there are often more than one judge in a class.  But when I was showing MANY MANY moons ago, the judges would confer and come to a consensus for placings. And that was in pleasure riding... all the gymkhana classes were timed events...  Not that it would make either of them any less really really top notch... just wondering.


At local shows, the judge's placings are announced individually. Three judges is the usual number in the ring, that's what I mean by triple judged, but sometimes there are two and rarely four. I think four is the maximum.  At championships the judge's scores are tabulated together using a system to determine placings. If they all had to confer, we'd be there all week! Lol


----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2022)

How has it already been 2 years since I started this? With our phenomenal show year last year, move this year and switch in focus, it does feel like longer!
Some things stay the same though and one thing I still enjoy and focus on is driving.
Merry Christmas to all my BYH friends!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 22, 2022)

You have had a busy 2 years. Your new farm is perfect for you and your horses. Don’t stay away so long!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 23, 2022)

Time does fly!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 25, 2022)

OMG what a great pic. 
I need that to go get my mail!!!! 
Merry Christmas.


----------

